# Raise ceiling in Gambrel roof?



## jbob (Nov 24, 2006)

On the northern gulf coast, such a change would have to be
engineered by a certified structural engineer or architect.
A consult is usually fairly cheap, at around $300.00.
The engineering would probably cost an additional $3,000.00 if
you decide to hire them.

In most other parts of the country, where there are no hurricane
codes, you could probably build knee walls to support the rafter
intersections and raise the collar ties. The cheapest (but not
fastest) way is to keep submitting designs until they are approved
by your local building department. A local contractor would
probably know what is required locally. Your local building department
won't engineer the job for you, but they will tell you when the
engineering is wrong. They will also sometimes give a homeowner
"hints" as to what needs to be changed


----------

